# Newbie Type 2 (we think. . .)



## AlanMarson (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site today, so posting here.  Here's a bit of my background to anyone that can be bothered reading it!

I was diagnosed with diabetes about a month and half ago. . . March 10th, I remember the date quite well. . . from a fasting test result of 15.7 with most of the symptoms.  The doctors assumed it was Type 1 as I was only 32 and although my BMI peaked at 31, it was much lower by the time I was diagnosed (when I first went into the hospital).  At the hospital, the same day as the diagnosis, they took a sugar reading of 17.4 and tested for ketones, which came back negative.  Following negative anti-body tests for type 1, I think they've diagnosed me as Type 2 - but from what I can gather (and perhaps you nice folk can help me out here!) - that is only because I am NOT type 1?  There are other rarer types, but I'm not sure if they have been ruled out or in yet. . .

To be honest, I've found it pretty hard.  I feel a little isolated; 32 is a weird age to be diagnosed - and especially with Type 2 when I don't drink, smoke, took moderate exercise and had maybe only been obese (BMI>30, waist 37in+) probably a year or two.  It doesn't really matter how many times I tell myself that a) I was actually at an increased risk because I WAS overweight and b) I was unlucky, especially with no family history at all, I still struggle to come to terms with it.  It probably highlights my limited knowledge that there is a little voice in the back of my head that nags that I must have been really unhealthy and fat and lazy to have developed it so much younger than "normal".  

I've lost about 2 1/2 stone since my heaviest weight; 1 1/2 stone was before I was disgnosed and a stone in the 6 or so weeks since by diet and exercise. It sounds good, but since over half was being ill, it doesn't really count!  I'm also finding it increasing hard to stick to the diet and exercise - I'm just so irritable either from stress or hunger, and I did use to reach for the Coke or Chocolate bar to overcome that.  I can't expect the rest of the world, or even my family (wife and 3 young kids) to revolve around me and change just to suit my needs, but fitting in and constantly being reminded of what I know need to avoid is very hard.  

I used to be quite confident and my wife always relied on me to make decisions!  But that seems to have evaporated as well.  My wife, my GP, friends keep telling me I'm being over-optimistic to expect to have "dealt with it" by a month, but as the weeks pass I feel I should be making progress and I'm not.  If anything I feel more anxious and isolated. It's not even related to the disease directly - I get anxious over whether I can find cucumbers in the supermarket!  I can see the humour in that looking back, but it's very intense at the time.  

Anyway, I've probably havered enough for a first post!


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum, you'll receive some great advice from the folks here.

I've just been diagnosed myself, though everything is still in the air about things. From what I can tell just from here that it can take several months to come to terms with the diagnosis,


----------



## margie (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Alan and welcome to the forum.

Have a look at this link you might find it helpful.
http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=10406

How you are feeling is perfectly natural. I suspected before being diagnosed - but cried when I got my diagnosis.  

Diagnosis is a bit like a bereavement for the life you thought you would live, you may get sadness, anger, you may go through denial. Its just a grieving for what your life would have been.  

You will find many people who will be able to empathise with you.

Have a look around and ask as many questions as you feel you need to.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Alan,

Welcome to the forums, we are all friendly here 

I was diagnosed in January at age 35, it's not unknown for Type 2's to get diagnosed at that age.

It's very likely to not be your fault, more likely a few bad genes (or highly efficient genes depending on your viewpoint).

The Gretchen Baker book in the newbie links is well worth a read.


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2011)

AlanMarson said:


> I think they've diagnosed me as Type 2 - but from what I can gather (and perhaps you nice folk can help me out here!) - that is only because I am NOT type 1?  There are other rarer types, but I'm not sure if they have been ruled out or in yet. . .


The main rare type that you could be is MODY - but that's usually associated with family history.  There is also Type 1.5/LADA but for that you should have antibodies.



AlanMarson said:


> I can't expect the rest of the world, or even my family (wife and 3 young kids) to revolve around me and change just to suit my needs, but fitting in and constantly being reminded of what I know need to avoid is very hard.


My father was diagnosed in the 80's and pretty much immediately the whole family went sugar free (that being the standard advice), no sugar in coffee, no sugar in puddings.  When I was diagnosed my wife adjusted what we ate based on the dietary advice I gleaned from here and other places like Alan C's blog.  My biggest problem was actually eating a "healthy" cereal breakfast!

Some of what you are feeling could be because you are making changes and don't know if they are effective or not, are you testing your blood sugars?  It's a very worthwhile thing to do.

Stick in there, you have done well to loose the weight!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Apr 28, 2011)

AlanMarson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ... I'm also finding it increasing hard to stick to the diet and exercise - I'm just so irritable either from stress or hunger, and I did use to reach for the Coke or Chocolate bar to overcome that...



Dear Alan,

Welcome to the forum, from the previous posts I can see you are already getting some good advice. If you follow the Diet and exercise route to weight loss one of the side effects is hunger. You are expected to live with it - not doing so shows a lack of will power. When you ultimately fall off the diet it just proves the point! Actually, *it is not your fault* you are just following the diet that was  decreed you should in the early 1980s - a high carb diet, especially high GI carbs. If, instead you choose a controlled carb (No high GI carbs) diet, you will not feel hungry and you need not exercise although exercise is great for other reasons. Here's a site that shows you how to go about lowering your blood sugar, it also helps you to lose weight without hunger. The first few days on this diet can be hard while your body is switching from burning glucose to burning fat, left click *here*.

 Regards   Dodger


----------



## AlanMarson (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the advice and replies.

My sugars are pretty under control, from what I gather by testing. I try low GI as much as possible - with the exception of a lot of fruit, which isn't always low GI but is usually healthy.  

I find celebrations etc hardest - I actually have no willpower, so I have to remove myself, which can cause offense. . .and my wife has done a lot, but she loves baking. Bless her, she tried so hard for the Royal Wedding but I don't think it twigged how painful it was for me seeing tray after tray of iced cakes passing through our kitchen and not being able to touch them. I know I probably could have had one or even two without losing control of my sugars - I just know my willpower is not good enough to stop at one.

Right now I think I've upset her because I left the table half-way through dinner because all the mini-quiches and goodies and slices of cake were left out whilst I finished my freezer-recovered left-overs.  

I've let it out a little, so better go back and make peace


----------



## am64 (Apr 29, 2011)

hey alan welcome to the forum ...its a great place to vent as well as we all do understand your frustrations ...the best bit of advice i received from here when i joined was to 'take one step at a time' and its 'on going' ... so we have to adjust to find a better balance. 
i am not always the perfect diabeteic with my food choices ...but have managed to loose 1 1/2 stone since dx and kept it off ... slowly and surely ..good luck


----------



## Rebelthedevil (May 8, 2011)

*You are not a lone Alan*

Hi Alan
I was told the day before good friday that I was type 2 and that until I could get in to see the diabetic nurse I wasn't to eat any chocolate. This was 2 days before Easter Sunday (chocolate heaven). It was very hard over that weeekend to get round it.
However my wife and brother in law has decided that they will go on the low fat, salt and sugar diet with me then that way they will remain healthier and I won't have to watch them enjoying all the food I can't eat. It will do us all good to loose a bit of weight but remember whilst this is a serious condition it's not the end of the world. You will get round it, just try and remain positive and see this as a good step forward.
Like yourself I am very young I'm 36 my blood sugar after the fasting test was 12.6 my BMI is 29. Diabetes runs in my family but having lost my mother the breast cancer at the age of 55 I thinking I may have got the better gene of the 2.
Hope that helps 
Kind regards Becky


----------



## Blythespirit (May 8, 2011)

Hi Alan and welcome to the forum, although I'm sorry you have had to, if you know what I mean. You have found the best place for understanding, help and support. 

First of all let me say 'well done' for getting your weight down and for dealing with things so well. I know exactly where you're coming from when you talk about being anxious and a bit crabby. Until I joined here I thought I'd invented it! You do go through a period of mourning for the old life you have lost.

I was diagnosed 7 and a half years ago at the age of 46. I knew I was diabetic before the diagnosis because my mum was type 2. I had spent the best part of 20 years nagging her to look after herself. Mainy because she never really understood what she should be doing. It was still hard to come to terms with, especially as I had lots of other things going on at the time. I found my coping mechinism shot to pieces, so I undersand the cucumber incident completely! As your control improves you will get your confidence back, I promise.

Anyway, it's good to have you here. Please ask as many questions as you can think of, nothing is considered silly. Good luck with everything. XXXXX

You will get used to things and your family will understand. Having said that my hubby will still ask me if I want a Kitkat everytime he helps himself to one!


----------



## AlanMarson (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone  

I had no family history (neither of my parents or other close relatives have diabetes) and so I think that added to the shock.  Not that it's any easier because you know you're at risk, of course.


----------



## woolstone2 (May 18, 2011)

I cannot add much to the wonderful advice above except to say, do your research, keep looking at the information...its a lot to take in but it helps you feel like you have some sort of control over this disease, while you are doing this, test, test, test to find out what ( usually carbs) send your blood glucose levels too high. my very best wishes to you, julie


----------

